# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  قسما لم اتوقعها منكم يا اهل اونلاين ........

## عجبكو

*السلام عليكم 

العنوان ظاهر يا شباب الشي الذي لم اتوقعه منكم هو عدم تشجيعكم للمواهب القادمة بقوة في الكتابة و بالواضح كده لؤي شرفي و نادر الداني كتبوا و شجعناهم و تبعهم العزيز طارق حامد فشجعناه ايضا و الان اتي الثنائي مازن محمد (ستيفن وارغو ) و زاكي الدين الصادق و اصبحو يكتبو اعمده يوميه الاول باسم تسلل و الثاني باسم وهج المنبر الاحمر و لم اري من يشجعهم علي كتابة الاعمدة و خفت ان ياتي يوم ولا نري كتاباتهم لذا اطلب منكم ان تشجعوهم و تشدوا من ازرهم لاننا نعلم كم يضيعون من الوقت في كتابة العمود و ان زاكي الدين يخص المنبر فقط بعموده فشكرا جميلا مازن و زاكي الدين فليشجعهم الجميع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شجعناهم با حبيب وسوف نظل نشجعهم 

والحقيقة انهم كتاب مهرة 

واذا توقفوا فالضرر الاول والاخير عليهم 

نرجو يواصل هذا التالق وهذا التميز 
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*تسلموا يا شباب شدبييييييييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

السلام عليكم 

العنوان ظاهر يا شباب الشي الذي لم اتوقعه منكم هو عدم تشجيعكم للمواهب القادمة بقوة في الكتابة و بالواضح كده لؤي شرفي و نادر الداني كتبوا و شجعناهم و تبعهم العزيز طارق حامد فشجعناه ايضا و الان اتي الثنائي مازن محمد (ستيفن وارغو ) و زاكي الدين الصادق و اصبحو يكتبو اعمده يوميه الاول باسم تسلل و الثاني باسم وهج المنبر الاحمر و لم اري من يشجعهم علي كتابة الاعمدة و خفت ان ياتي يوم ولا نري كتاباتهم لذا اطلب منكم ان تشجعوهم و تشدوا من ازرهم لاننا نعلم كم يضيعون من الوقت في كتابة العمود و ان زاكي الدين يخص المنبر فقط بعموده فشكرا جميلا مازن و زاكي الدين فليشجعهم الجميع



 
نعتذر للجميع عن تقصيرنا تجاههم  
فقط نصيحة  
أرجو أن لا يتسرّب الإحباط لديكم بل حاولوا أن تُمتعو ا أنفسكم أولاً وحينها  
لن يترك القارئ حرفاً خلفكم إلا والتهمه ،،،، 
نعد بالتشجيع ياعجبكو 
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*الى الامام 
كلنا يدا واحده نحو منبر رائد وقائد
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*تبقي الكتابة في المنبر شرف عندي لايدانيه شرف ونحن والله لن نتوقف باذن الله عن تسطير الكلم في سفر العشق الاحمر لكم التحية اخواني علي التشجيع وربنا يجزيكم الف خير يااحباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					

تسلموا يا شباب شدبييييييييييييييييييد









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

شجعناهم با حبيب وسوف نظل نشجعهم 

والحقيقة انهم كتاب مهرة 

واذا توقفوا فالضرر الاول والاخير عليهم 

نرجو يواصل هذا التالق وهذا التميز 



نعم يا طارق فانت من اول من يشجع كل قادم فلك شكرنا الجزيل 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد محمد الحاج
					

نعتذر للجميع عن تقصيرنا تجاههم  
فقط نصيحة  
أرجو أن لا يتسرّب الإحباط لديكم بل حاولوا أن تُمتعو ا أنفسكم أولاً وحينها  
لن يترك القارئ حرفاً خلفكم إلا والتهمه ،،،، 
نعد بالتشجيع ياعجبكو 




باذن الله استاذنا احمد محمد الحاج و شكرا لمرورك الجميل 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

الى الامام 
كلنا يدا واحده نحو منبر رائد وقائد



الي الامام يا ميرغني







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

تبقي الكتابة في المنبر شرف عندي لايدانيه شرف ونحن والله لن نتوقف باذن الله عن تسطير الكلم في سفر العشق الاحمر لكم التحية اخواني علي التشجيع وربنا يجزيكم الف خير يااحباب



شكرا يا زاكي و نطلب منك المواصلة و نحن سندعمك دوما
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*انا ليه ماف زول شجعني يعني ما مريخابي ولا راسب انشاء 
تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

انا ليه ماف زول شجعني يعني ما مريخابي ولا راسب انشاء 
تحياتي





انت كتبت شنو عشان نشجعك ههههههههههههههههههههههه


تخريمة 

و الله الا نشجع عشان تلعب في المريخ :d3:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شجعناهم ياعجبكو لانو كتاباتهم تستحق التشجيع
الي الاماااااااااااااام ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شجعناهم ياعجبكو لانو كتاباتهم تستحق التشجيع
الي الاماااااااااااااام ياشباب





شجعتهم متين يا منقة هههههههههههههههههههههه
eisawi



تخريمة 

والله يستاهلو يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شجعتهم متين يا منقة هههههههههههههههههههههه
eisawi



تخريمة 

والله يستاهلو يا قلب



 هههههههههههه والله ياعجبكو بالغت معاي هنا شجعتهم وفي الفيس شجعت زاكي الدين
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

انت كتبت شنو عشان نشجعك ههههههههههههههههههههههه


تخريمة 

و الله الا نشجع عشان تلعب في المريخ :d3:



ههههههههه اصبر يا عجبكو 
حا العب في المريخ ومن حافز التسجيل ما حا اديك ولا مليون 
توليعة 
واتمرخي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فعلاً يا عجبكو ... فمن ذكرتهم  من أروع الكتاب في المنبر ... ونتمني أن يواصلوا بنفس النهج والمنوال ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعدين ياعجبكو عايز تزعل مننا ثنائي الابداع ده
زاكي الدين وستيفن وورغو يستحق كل منهما تحية وتقدير على روائعهما وابداعاتهما المتواصلة

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ليس لدينا صوت غيرهم لذلك سنشجعهم  بكل قوة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بصراحه كده يا شباب انا مشكلتى الوقت!!
حبات الدقائق البدخلها اجرى هنا واجرى هنا وما بلحق
معليش يا شباب ونوعدكم بالاطلاع على ما تكتبون 
ان شاء الله
ومشكور عجبكو للاهتمام والمتابعة !!
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*الى الامام يا حبايب...

معكم قلبا وقالبا....

والبكتب للزعيم وفي الزعيم..دي براها بالتشجيع كلو..!!!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

انا ليه ماف زول شجعني يعني ما مريخابي ولا راسب انشاء 
تحياتي



يوم شجعناك قلبت الامجاد(متذكرها)..عموما معا خلف القائد(جأفروز بن فركتوز)
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كل من يكتب للزعيم فهو زعيم ولا يحتاج لتشجيع لان كل الصفوة تقف خلفه..وراااااااااكم ياشباب وموفقين ان شاءالله..
*

----------

